
What It Takes to Break Through - danw
http://www.inc.com/articles/2008/01/breakthrough-excerpt.html
======
agentbleu
interesting article and book by the look of it. I never used to think that
luck had much to do with success, I figured all I ever got was bad luck so i
didn't need any more 'luck'. When I was very successful it was sheer hard work
and effort like none other, that confirmed my believe that luck was not
important. Since those hay days, I look back now living in my semi retirement
(age 37) and believe that luck has much more to do with our success than we
give would like to give credit / or admit.

